# The definitive mozart piano concerto recordings



## BELCANTO

Hi guys, I am a new comer to the classical forums and would like to gain some knowledge from the more seasoned classical experts on here. I love piano music and have a great collection of Martha Argerich, Krystian Zimerman,Pollini and Horowitz playing Chopin,Lizst etc but I am looking to buy great recordings of Mozarts Piano Concertos and was wondering which artist is best for his type of music?? I have seen recordings by Serkin, Argerich, Perahia, Horowitz, Shiraga etc and would like to know who is regarded as the definitive recorder of Mozarts concertos? and any particular cd's to try and buy for my library?
I hope someone can point me in the right direction.
many thanks
Fergus


----------



## kv466

Let's see, off the top of my head:

kv466 - Evgeny Kissin with the Moscow Virtuosi under Vladimir Spivakov
kv467 - Alfred Brendelfly, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields under Sir Neville Marriner
kv271 - Alfred Brendelfly, Solisti di Zagreb under Antonio Janigro
kv491 - Glenn Gould, CBC Symphony conducted by Walter Susskind
kv488 - Vladimir Horowitz with Carlo Maria Giulini and Orchestra del Teatro Alla Scala
kv482 - Ivan Moravec with The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner conducting


These are my favorite performances of these particular pieces...didn't quite have time to go through the entire list but I was certainly tempted


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't think there can be anything like a "definitive" recording of Mozart's concertos. There are fine performances by far too many. Still... a great many would argue in favor of the great Murray Perahia set and it certainly is among the best.

:tiphat:


----------



## Webernite

Neville Marriner's are very good.


----------



## kv466

Murray and Radu do some justice to the concerto for two pianos but that about it...and even then, the two guys (i think imogen cooper is one of them) who play with Neville...blow these two 'titans' away...Murray is quite expressionless, to me...I used to love the guy, don't get me wrong...up until I started hearing better performances by many others...so, uh, yeah...there are most certainly DEFINITIVE performances of every piece, even if some do good jobs...there are only a handful who truly understand the music and execute each phrase and passage with respect and finesse and above all, passion and virtuosity...all those dudes on my list have that...btw, Earl Wild does a try version of kv467 with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under Anthony Randall...anyway, Murray nor Uchida nor Argerich and most certainly no Azchencrapsy do Mozart the justice so many other fine fellas and fellettes do; maybe de la Rocha but she's a little weak


----------



## CaptainAzure

It's quite simple really. For all his Piano Concertos and Sonatas it has to be Jenő Jandó


----------



## clavichorder

Malcolm Bilson on the forte piano with John Elliot Gardner.


----------



## Guest

I also enjoy the recordings by Bilson and Gardiner - but I don't have the complete set. For that, I have Perahia, which I really enjoy. I also have some recordings by Brendel on Phillips, which are very nice. I think there are numerous great recordings out there. Finding the "definitive" one, though, is a task that might drive you to madness. You can only find what is definitive to you. Ask people on here, and you just might get as many different responses as people responding. Some like HIP recordings (the Bilson ones, for example), while others don't. Sample, then decide for yourself.


----------



## pjang23

Love Geza Anda's recordings.


----------



## Ukko

I suppose it's fairly irrelevant, being off the beaten path, but... the old recording of Kv. 271 with Igor Kipnis on harpsichord is fascinating. So is the history around the work. The dedicatee and first performer was much more famous as a harpsichordist than as a pianist. Sister Nannette played the work (the next season?) in concert - on a harpsichord.


----------



## Artemis

There is absolutely nothing "definitive" about my list given below except that it happens to comprise the set that I have singled out as my personal favourites, among hundreds of recordings that I've picked up over the years. I can't now remember why I selected any of them, except that they're all based on a good comparative listen. I daresay that if I were to go through the whole lot yet again I might come up with a different list.

Of those pianists mentioned by others, I would say that I don't much care for Glenn Gould's Mozart. I don't like the guy's playing except for Bach, and even then I prefer others'. Argerich is not much good for Mozart. Horowitz ditto. One of my overall favourite pianists is Maria João Pires, and I'd buy more of her Mozart piano concerto CDs if I were in the market for yet more of Mozart, but I'm not. Perahia is another favourite, as to is Mitsuko Uchida and Ingrid Haebler. I also like both Ashkenazy and Barenboim, and either of their sets (of the later concertos) would be a good starting point.

1 K 037 - No 1, Ashkenazy 
2 K 039 - No 2, Barenboim 
3 K 040 - No 3, Anda 
4 K 041 - No 4, Perahia 
5 K 175 - No 5, Uchida 
6 K 238 - No 6, Greilsammer 
7 K 242 - Concerto for 3 pianos in F major, Lodron, Ashkenazy, Barenboim, Fou Ts'ong 8 
8 K 246 - No 8, Lützow, Kocsis 
9 K 271 - No 9, "Jeunehomme", Kraus 
10 K 365 - Concerto for 2 pianos and orchestra, Elena & Emil Gilels 
11 K 413 - No 11, Haebler 
12 K 414 - No 12, Pires 
13 K 415 - No 13, Jando 
14 K 449 - No 14, "1st Ployer", Moravec 
15 K 450 - No 15, Kempff 
16 K 451 - No 16, Schiff 
17 K 453 - No 17, "2nd Ployer", Pires, 
18 K 456 - No 18, "Paradies", Goode 
19 K 459 - No 19, Pollini 
20 K 466 - No 20, Ashkenazy 
21 K 467 - No 21, Ashkenazy 
22 K 482 - No 22, Richter 
23 K 488 - No 23, Pollini 
24 K 491 - No 24, Ashkenazy 
25 K 503 - No 25, Serkin 
26 K 537 - No 26, "Coronation", Uchida 
27 K 595 - No 27, Uchida


----------



## jaimsilva

*Maria João Pres*

First let me say that there is NOTHING definitive in art, there is NOTHING definitive in musical interpretation. Or in other words the definitive is still to come!

Saying that and not repeating all the others before me of course you have great sets by Uchida, by Perahia, by Geza Anda, Malcolm Bilson and some others within the set by van Immerseel on fortepiano.

But I would recommend you one of the finest Mozart piano players: Maria João Pires.

Try the two CDs she recorded with Abbado:










(n.17 & 21)










(n.14 & 26)


----------



## Turangalîla

This is a topic of interest for me right now as I am in the market for a Mozart concerto set myself, so I'll resurrect this thread...from what I've heard I recommend Perahia and Barenboim (NOT Horowitz!), but I am curious to see what others think.

(Uchida and Pires also produce what I would consider "tasteful" Mozart playing but I find somewhat colourless.)


----------



## realdealblues

You're going to get tons of different answers to this question.

I have literally hundreds of recordings of Mozart's Piano Concertos, and none of them are "definitive" for me. It all depends on how you like your Mozart. Lyrical or Romantic or Introspective or Baroque or Powerful. I like to switch around so I'm not completely set in my ways when it comes to the Piano Concertos (Mozart's Piano Sonatas is a different matter).

If you want a complete set so you can hear everything for a very nice price, my recommendation is to get the set from Murray Perahia.

The Brendel set with Neville Marriner is also very nice. I'm not really a fan of the Ashkenazy set. Barenboim is ok in spots. Anda I'm not real big on. Uchida is ok most of the time. Schiff is good. Jando is ok. But others will disagree because they aren't looking for the same qualities in the work that I am. The only thing you can do is try a few and see what you like.


----------



## Turangalîla

And what is the difference between these two recordings-is there a reason I should go for the more expensive one?

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Concertos-Wolfgang-A/dp/B000GLKLCK

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=709279


----------



## Ukko

Search TC on Lili Kraus for my opinion.


----------



## Bas

clavichorder said:


> Malcolm Bilson on the forte piano with John Elliot Gardner.


Exactly. This is the definitive set. I really like Friederich Gulda too, he creates a forte-piano like sound on a conventional modern grand concert piano, but he has only recorded a few of the concerts.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Search TC on Lili Kraus for my opinion.


She did them for Columbia with the Vienna Festival Orchestra cond. Stephen Simon in 1973 and performed them on American TV about that time. They were not issued in the UK to my knowledge but they should be now ,I have never heard better and I listen to her often.


----------



## moody

Bas said:


> Exactly. This is the definitive set. I really like Friederich Gulda too, he creates a forte-piano like sound on a conventional modern grand concert piano, but he has only recorded a few of the concerts.


The definitive set,who came up with that verdict ?


----------



## jimsumner

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And what is the difference between these two recordings-is there a reason I should go for the more expensive one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Concertos-Wolfgang-A/dp/B000GLKLCK
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=709279


You can get the cheaper Perahia set on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...qid=1378589141&sr=1-1&keywords=Mozart+Perahia

Save the bucks and get it this way. It supersedes the more expensive option.


----------



## bigshot

Anda and Perahia for me...


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> She did them for Columbia with the Vienna Festival Orchestra cond. Stephen Simon in 1973 and performed them on American TV about that time. They were not issued in the UK to my knowledge but they should be now ,I have never heard better and I listen to her often.


Kraus yes, the orchestra no.


----------



## Bas

moody said:


> The definitive set,who came up with that verdict ?


Haha, a man is entitled to his opinion isn't he? It's a figure of speech, a way to express how much I like the interpretation.


----------



## Ukko

Bas said:


> Haha, a man is entitled to his opinion isn't he? It's a figure of speech, a way to express how much I like the interpretation.


A universe of calumny may be encapsulated in 'figures of speech'.

"Just sayin'".


----------



## PetrB

Since there is no "definitive" set.... and they are old audio, if available (maybe on Naxos), but ANNIE FISCHER needs to be mentioned in a Mozart Piano Concerto thread, really.


----------



## Blancrocher

PetrB said:


> Since there is no "definitive" set.... and they are old audio, if available (maybe on Naxos), but ANNIE FISCHER needs to be mentioned in a Mozart Piano Concerto thread, really.


I see that you feel about Fischer the way I feel about Curzon! And Fischer, for that matter.


----------



## realdealblues

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And what is the difference between these two recordings-is there a reason I should go for the more expensive one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Concertos-Wolfgang-A/dp/B000GLKLCK
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=709279


Different packaging is all. The cheaper one is the new re-release. No booklet, just cardboard slipcases with the tracks and recording info printed on the back. I would get the cheaper one. Recording quality is the same.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I have gained much pleasure from the EMI set of Scnabel's Mozart recordings, also Kempff's recording of K.467 and K.482 with the Bavarian RSO/Klee on DG- this was Kempff's last recording made when he was 87, and it's wonderful. Solomon's few recordings of Mozart are most enjoyable. Likewise Clifford Curzon.


----------



## Mandryka

Here's some that I have enjoyed

K. 271 Ranki/Rolla

K. 365 Gulda/Corea/Harnoncourt (really for Harnoncourt); Gilels/Gilels; Lupu/Perrahia

K. 415 Michelangeli/Giulini

K 449 No 14 Bilson/Gardiner; Horszowski/Casals; Ranki/Rolla

K 450 No 15 Michelangeli/Giulini; Richter/Barshai

K 451 No 16 Barenboim, Kocsis

K 453 No 17 Ranki/Rolla

K 456 No 18 Henkermans/Pritchard

K 459 No 19 Henkermans/Pritchard

K 466 No 20 ???

K 467 No 21 Gilels/Barshai; Schnabel (for the cadenza) .

K 482 No 22 Richter/Kondrashin

K 488 No 23 Zacharias/Zinman; Kocsis/???

K 491 No 24 Kempff/Maderna

K 503 No 25 Kocsis

K 537 No 26 Zacharias

K 595 No 27 Gilels/Gilels (live from Moscow); Kocsis


----------



## Op.123

For 20 and 21 Gulda


----------



## hpowders

There is no such thing. When a man writes over 20 piano concertos, no single pianist can perform all of them to one's satisfaction.

The one Mozart piano concerto performance that has stood the test of time is Artur Rubinstein's of the 23rd in A Major. Never heard a better one.


----------



## Op.123

Burroughs said:


> For 20 and 21 Gulda


Or shelley, of course


----------



## DavidA

There is, of course, no 'definite' set. I have both Perahia and Brendel who are both very good in different ways.
Gilels special in no 27 and K365
Gould good in No 24 as is Solomon.
Kempff a great Mozartian.
Fischer fantastic in 21 & 22
Argerich in 25
Serkin's earlier performances were great with Szell and Ormandy. Avoid the later ones with Abbado where his technique had gone.


----------



## Itullian

Over all Anda, DG
Modern, Uchida/Tate, Philips


----------



## hpowders

Yes, it's a shame some folks around here are not familiar with the recreative genius that was Annie Fischer; not only terrific in Mozart, but also Schubert and the complete Beethoven piano sonatas.


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> Yes, it's a shame some folks around here are not familiar with the recreative genius that was Annie Fischer; not only terrific in Mozart, but also Schubert and the complete Beethoven piano sonatas.


I know Fischer and she was excellent.
You heard Haebler's Mozart and Schubert?

Or de larrocha?


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> I know Fischer and she was excellent.
> You heard Haebler's Mozart and Schubert?
> 
> Or de larrocha?


De Larroccha-I used to hear her live at Mostly Mozart at Lincoln Center. She didn't leave a lasting impression.
Haebler was better. Her Mozart concerto recordings were quite good. I must look for them to buy. Forgot about her.
The April rent can wait 'til May.


----------



## Cheyenne

Many great ones have been mentioned; but I must add that I myself have a soft spot for Szell/Casadesus. All their recordings are available in a cheap box set, for those interested.


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> Yes, it's a shame some folks around here are not familiar with the recreative genius that was Annie Fischer; not only terrific in Mozart, but also Schubert and the complete Beethoven piano sonatas.


I used to have Fischer in nos 21 &22 on LP. They were fantastically well played even if the orchestra was a bit heavy. Time Warner reissued them out of its EMI catalogue. These are performances that could be issues at super-bargain price.


----------



## DavidA

Cheyenne said:


> Many great ones have been mentioned; but I must add that I myself have a soft spot for Szell/Casadesus. All their recordings are available in a cheap box set, for those interested.


Yes, I have some of these. Great Mozartean of his type.


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> I used to have Fischer in nos 21 &22 on LP. They were fantastically well played even if the orchestra was a bit heavy. Time Warner reissued them out of its EMI catalogue. These are performances that could be issues at super-bargain price.


Annie Fischer is really unsurpassed in Mozart, Schubert and Beethoven. Such a diminutive lady, but with a huge technique and musical sensitivity!


----------



## EDaddy

I can't say enough good things about this version of #21. Absolute perfection!


----------



## Op.123

13: Shelley 
17: Brendel
20: Shelley
21: Klien
22: Brendel
23: Shelley
24: Shelley
25: Brendel
26: Klien
27: Klien


----------



## Tietjens Stolz

The Czech pianist Ivan Moravec passed away recently. I have been listening to his 1995 recording of the splendid No. 25 (K503) with ASMF and Neville Marriner. A truly great recording of the work that is majestic and profound in equal measure - precisely the characteristics of this particular concerto.


----------



## Polyphemus

Many great Mozart Piano Concerto recordings. For myself I love Uchida/ECO/Tate and of course Brendel. But the concerti are particularly well served on disc.


----------



## ArtMusic

This set is widely regarded as a benchmark and ArtMusic has a set himself,


----------



## Mandryka

Panorama said:


> View attachment 73388
> 
> 
> The Czech pianist Ivan Moravec passed away recently. I have been listening to his 1995 recording of the splendid No. 25 (K503) with ASMF and Neville Marriner. A truly great recording of the work that is majestic and profound in equal measure - precisely the characteristics of this particular concerto.


I listened to some of PC24 last night but was but off by pretty uninspiring playing from Marriner. I tried Harnoncourt/Lang Lang after in the same concerto and Harnoncourt's direction really reveals the mediocrity of Marriners. Of course Lang doesn't have the tone of Moravec, but the performance is full of ideas, especially in the first movement.


----------



## ArtMusic

This one is also a great set. Reviews on Amazon are greatly favorable.


----------



## tcalder87

I have the Perahia and Barenboim sets and, while I've heard many other great individual performances, you can't go wrong with either (or preferably both) of these wonderful players. Highly recommended too is a 4 dvd set from 1991, Mozart - Great Piano Concertos, released by Euroarts, with a variety of performers, some famous, some not so famous, all very fine.


----------



## Pugg

If there is one set I wouldn't want to be without its Géza Anda.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I have the Anda and it is excellent. I also have Perahia which I like even better. However, both are older sets with older recording technology. On the fortepiano the old favorite is Bilson and WOW it's really wonderful. Again a little hissey on the recording end. Immerseel is also marvelous and it has a newer, cleaner sound. Those are the four full sets I have and I could recommend any of them strongly.


----------



## staxomega

hpowders said:


> Yes, it's a shame some folks around here are not familiar with the recreative genius that was Annie Fischer; not only terrific in Mozart, but also Schubert and the complete Beethoven piano sonatas.


Does anyone have a discography of all Annie Fischer's Mozart piano concertos on digital? (CD/SACD)


----------



## Mal

Another vote here for Perahia's full set, at least to start with. (Then maybe Brendel's "Great Piano Concerto" disks...)


----------



## DavidA

staxomega said:


> Does anyone have a discography of all Annie Fischer's Mozart piano concertos on digital? (CD/SACD)


Those she recorded:

Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K 466
Concerto No. 21 in C major, K 467 
Concerto No. 21 in C major, K 467
Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K 482
Concerto No. 23 in A major, K 488
Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K 491 
Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K. 595 
Prelude and Fugue in C major, K 394 (383a) 
Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in D major, K 382 
Sonata No. 10 in C major, K 330
Sonata No. 12 in F major, K 332 (300k) 
Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K 457


----------



## Polyphemus

Uchida is my 'go to' for Mozart Piano Concerti, though who can ignore Brendel. These works have been very well served over the years by the various virtuosi, so largely speaking its down to personal choice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart piano concertos are my favorites by my favorite composer! I've listened a lot to Perahia & Pires, but they have been mentioned. I also like Ronald Brautigam playing on fortepiano.


----------



## Mal

If you consider Perahia's set to be a good "starter pack", are there any individual concertos in which you think someone else is far superior?


----------



## Maciej Biskup

I'm not a fan of historical recordings. Therefore, as a complete set, Perahia is the closest to me, wonderfully played less popular concerts eg. 11, 12, 13. Concerto No. 20 is probably the most beautiful in the dramatic performance of Britten - Curzon, which has already been mentioned earlier. Very well still sounds old recordings Clara Haskil. I listened to the recordings yet Michelangeli - Garben (DG), but are a bit heavy, Robert Casadesus with Szell - are great, but technically poor, especially the oldest.
I would like to draw attention to the lesser-known recording of Polish pianist Piotr Anderszewski with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, is for me a very modern, fresh.
Does anyone knows and listens to the set recorded by Ashkenazy ??? As it is, compared with Perahia?


----------



## jegreenwood

I have cycles by Anda and Perahia, both of which I enjoy. I also have Bilson, which I found harder to appreciate as the orchestra often seemed to overwhelm the fortepiano. On several occasions I thought of getting rid of it, but I enjoyed his recordings of the piano quartets so much, I kept trying. Only recently, when I switched to a better DAC, did the fortepiano stand out sufficiently.

Mind/matter - who's to say? But I know of a number of other people who have complained about this. I would not make it my first recommendation.


----------



## hpowders

I don't subscribe to the word "definitive", but both of these are as good as it gets:

Both on fortepiano with HIP accompaniments:

Malcolm Bilson with the English Baroque Soloists directed by John Eliot Gardiner.

Jos van Immerseel playing and directing Anima Eterna.

Happy listening!


----------



## Biwa

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Mozart piano concertos are my favorites by my favorite composer! I've listened a lot to Perahia & Pires, but they have been mentioned.* I also like Ronald Brautigam playing on fortepiano.*


Ronald Brautigam's delightful performances on BIS are most welcome additions to my collection as well. :tiphat:


----------



## rayon

Thank you all so much for this discussion. It helped me a lot with my own research. Some were tougher decisions than others, but here's my list and links to right recordings:

Ashkenazy - Mozart: The Piano Concertos & Mozart: Great Piano Concertos
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-10-CDs/dp/B0013Z2JHI/
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Great-Piano-Concertos-CDs/dp/B000VHMIG6/

Anda - Mozart: The Piano Concertos
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-8-CDs/dp/B0012X6Y7W/

Perahia - Mozart: The Complete Piano Concertos
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Murray-Perahia/dp/B0044LD51C/

Brendel - Complete Philips Recordings
https://www.deccaclassics.com/gb/cat/4788827

Buchbinder - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: The Piano Concertos
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-No-14-No/dp/B0002L6G7S

Jando - Complete Piano Concertos
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Vol-Complete/dp/B000QQT644/

Pires - Mozart: The Great Concertos For Piano
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Great-Concertos-Maria-João-Pires/dp/B005Q0X38K/

Zacharias - Mozart: Piano Concertos vol. 6
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Vol-6/dp/B01MUEGKJI/

Zacharias - Mozart: Piano Concertos vol. 7
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Vol-7/dp/B01MR9TAN5/

Zacharias - Mozart: Piano Concertos vol. 8
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Vol-8/dp/B01N4RSHF2/

1 - Ashkenazy
2 - Anda
3 - Anda
4 - Ashkenazy
5 - Anda
6 - Anda
7 - Perahia
8 - Anda
9 - Anda
10 - Brendel
11 - Brendel
12 - Buchbinder
13 - Jando
14 - Zacharias
15 - Anda
16 - Zacharias
17 - Anda
18 - Ashkenazy
19 - Ashkenazy
20 - Ashkenazy (Great piano concertos)
21 - Ashkenazy (Great piano concertos)
22 - Ashkenazy
23 - Ashkenazy (Great piano concertos)
24 - Ashkenazy (Great piano concertos)
25 - Zacharias
26 - Brendel
27 - Pires


----------



## Enthusiast

^ ^ ^ Sorry but I have news for you. There are absolutely no "right recordings". Your list includes some I like, some I don't much like and some I have never heard. But it misses quite a few of what are for me the really special ones. Never mind most of the concertos are well worth having more than one performance of.

One thing I would like to know, though, is more about your method. I enjoy comparing performances a lot - not so much to search for the best than to enjoy the different insights - but rarely come to the same "conclusions" when I do the same comparison on different occasions. So, I wonder, how do you decide which ones to compare and what order to play them in and how many to listen to in each session? And do you keep notes while you are listening or go for a more holistic experience? And many other questions, too!


----------



## hpowders

No such thing as definitive. You try and get a set that is as high quality as you can.

My favorites, both on fortepiano, consisting of playing that Mozart himself would have recognized (hopefully) are :

Jos van Immerseel directing Anima Eterna from the keyboard

Malcom Bilson with John Eliot Gardiner directing the English Baroque Soloists.

I cannot recommend any complete modern piano performances. I hate both Perahia and Uchida.

Some individual modern performances I like are by Artur Rubinstein in 23; Peter Serkin in 14-19 and ANY performance of a Mozart Piano Concerto by Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## wkasimer

hpowders said:


> My favorites, both on fortepiano, consisting of playing that Mozart himself would have recognized (hopefully) are :
> 
> Jos van Immerseel directing Anima Eterna from the keyboard
> 
> Malcom Bilson with John Eliot Gardiner directing the English Baroque Soloists.


Both excellent sets. I also like Viviana Sofronitsky.



> I cannot recommend any complete modern piano performances. I hate both Perahia and Uchida.


I'm also not wild about either of these. Have you heard Matthias Kirshnereit's set on Arte Nova? There are individual performances I prefer, but Kirshnereit's is probably my favorite non-HIP set. I should probably try to hear Buchbinder, since I've liked him in almost everything else.


----------



## Itullian

Anda, Salzburg Mozarteum for me.
I like to hear the playing.
Who knows Mozart better than these guys?


----------



## Guest

I can't say I consider any set definitive, but I like Andras Schiff on Decca, Uchida, and Brendel/Mackerras (not complete).


----------



## KenOC

I've always enjoyed the performances by Richard Goode and the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. For me, they hit the perfect balance between too round and too sharp (so to speak). Not a complete set, but most of the best ones: 9, 17-20, 23-25, and 27.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> I can't say I consider any set definitive, but I like Andras Schiff on Decca, Uchida, and Brendel/Mackerras (not complete).


Schiff, I believe, is the Salzburg Mozarteum as well. thumbs up


----------



## Enthusiast

KenOC said:


> I've always enjoyed the performances by Richard Goode and the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. For me, they hit the perfect balance between too round and too sharp (so to speak). Not a complete set, but most of the best ones: 9, 17-20, 23-25, and 27.


Yes! If any stand out above the others it is those! They never attracted the attention they deserved - they are not showy at all - but are all very deeply satisfying. Recordings to treasure over decades of listening. What a shame there are no more - 21 and 22 at least should have been recorded.


----------



## rayon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ ^ ^ Sorry but I have news for you. There are absolutely no "right recordings". Your list includes some I like, some I don't much like and some I have never heard. But it misses quite a few of what are for me the really special ones. Never mind most of the concertos are well worth having more than one performance of.
> 
> One thing I would like to know, though, is more about your method. I enjoy comparing performances a lot - not so much to search for the best than to enjoy the different insights - but rarely come to the same "conclusions" when I do the same comparison on different occasions. So, I wonder, how do you decide which ones to compare and what order to play them in and how many to listen to in each session? And do you keep notes while you are listening or go for a more holistic experience? And many other questions, too!


Thanks for your comment. By "right" I meant the one that I was using so that it's easier for people to end up with the "right one", if they want to hear the ones I was talking about. By no means did I mean that these should be definitive  (Actually I've already changed my mind on my favourites for 2 and 5: I actually think prefer Ashcenazy after all.)

My method is to first hop between different versions to get the general feeling. Some versions drop off immediately because of piano that I don't like or "the touch" of the pianist. Also if the sound quality is very poor, they get dropped off easily (for example recordings of Annie Fischer). Then I do some more extensive listening if there are several performances that got through the filters.

For example I didn't like Brendel too much even though he was very good technically. I felt that he was missing some special kind of sensitivity, like he was a machine playing. I like "the mortality" of the pianist to be heard from the notes. That's why I liked Aschenazy, especially young Ashkenazy. I find myself being nervous for him and I like the immersion it brings. I also feel that I'm well connected with the pianist. Brendel and Perahia feel kind of distant and unlively to me. Jando feels like he is rushing things (like has been mentioned already) on many concertos.

I also liked Anda very much, especially in the beginning. Anda's playing is very beautiful and the sound is very... beautiful as well. But there is something in Ashkenazy's playing that hooks me on many concertos that Anda does not have. His playing sounds precious, kind of fragile and transient. I've heard that Beethoven is about divine and Mozart is about mortality or what it is to be human. I think Ashcenazy's playing has very good synergy with Mozart in that way.


----------



## wkasimer

Baron Scarpia said:


> I can't say I consider any set definitive, but I like Andras Schiff on Decca


I think that much of the credit belongs to the conductor, Sandor Vegh. I find Schiff's solo work pretty tame here, as it is in the sonatas.


----------



## Enthusiast

rayon said:


> Thanks for your comment. By "right" I meant the one that I was using so that it's easier for people to end up with the "right one", if they want to hear the ones I was talking about. By no means did I mean that these should be definitive  (Actually I've already changed my mind on my favourites for 2 and 5: I actually think prefer Ashcenazy after all.)
> 
> My method is to first hop between different versions to get the general feeling. Some versions drop off immediately because of piano that I don't like or "the touch" of the pianist. Also if the sound quality is very poor, they get dropped off easily (for example recordings of Annie Fischer). Then I do some more extensive listening if there are several performances that got through the filters.
> 
> For example I didn't like Brendel too much even though he was very good technically. I felt that he was missing some special kind of sensitivity, like he was a machine playing. I like "the mortality" of the pianist to be heard from the notes. That's why I liked Aschenazy, especially young Ashkenazy. I find myself being nervous for him and I like the immersion it brings. I also feel that I'm well connected with the pianist. Brendel and Perahia feel kind of distant and unlively to me. Jando feels like he is rushing things (like has been mentioned already) on many concertos.
> 
> I also liked Anda very much, especially in the beginning. Anda's playing is very beautiful and the sound is very... beautiful as well. But there is something in Ashkenazy's playing that hooks me on many concertos that Anda does not have. His playing sounds precious, kind of fragile and transient. I've heard that Beethoven is about divine and Mozart is about mortality or what it is to be human. I think Ashcenazy's playing has very good synergy with Mozart in that way.


I do think things sound different if you sample works and I also worry about arriving at opinions by playing different performances back-to-back as things like recording quality and speed can take on more weight than they deserve. A performance that is a little slower than the one you just finished can seem just slow when actually it stands up well (and may even have more life than the faster one) when you listen to it first. I haven't heard a lot of the younger Ashkenazy in Mozart but will try it. Have your heard Goode's recordings?


----------



## 13hm13

Some of you mentioned Schiff on Decca (Salzburg Mozarteum) ... here's a sample from 23:






From:

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 23

℗ 1991 Decca Music Group Limited

Released on: 1991-04-01

Producer: Christopher Raeburn
Studio Personnel, Balance Engineer: Jonathan Stokes


----------



## Rogerx

Anda, Perahia, Uchida, how many can we choose?


----------



## DavidA

I have complete sets by Perahia and Brendel and a set on Brilliant Classics. All good.
Also period instrument set by Levin which is interesting
The best is by Serkin but not a complete set - but these must be heard - not the DG when he was in his dotage but the Sony recordings
Have lots of other performances which are quite special.


----------



## 13hm13

Rogerx said:


> Anda, Perahia, Uchida, how many can we choose?


And who is using period instruments (if HIP is important)?

I like what Levin remarks about the quickness and speed of Mozart's fortepiano here:


----------



## JayBee

To hpowders:

Could you explain why you hate Perahia (and Uchida, for that matter)? I have no vested interest in their recordings. I find it can help me be a more informed listener to hear what others do and don't like and why.


----------



## flamencosketches

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Nos-14/dp/B07D9W33T4

This is my favorite recording of any of the concerti. All three are killer, but 23 in A major is my favorite.


----------

